# my stick death gif tell me what you think



## gov78 (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## Mehdi (Apr 28, 2007)

wicked


----------



## Caoimhin (Apr 28, 2007)

Ouch.


----------



## chuckstudios (Apr 28, 2007)

I'd say slow it down just a tad.


----------



## gov78 (Apr 28, 2007)

i slowed it down a lil bit just like u said


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 28, 2007)

lol nice, reminds me of all the animated stick men avatars and signatures I made and had back in the day.


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 28, 2007)

Reminds me of one I did in DeluxePaint in like 1992 or something..






Exceptional brains cogitate similarly!


----------



## aj421 (Apr 28, 2007)

PWNED


----------



## dice (Apr 28, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 28 2007 said:


> lol nice, reminds me of all the animated stick men avatars and signatures I made and had back in the day.


I've still got that one I did about ya from like 3 years ago. I'd post it but it would represent you in your true colours


----------



## Shelleeson (Apr 28, 2007)

very good


----------



## gov78 (Apr 28, 2007)

thanks everyone for all your feed back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i might make some more now


----------



## Shelleeson (Apr 28, 2007)

i haven't got the patience to sit there and do this sort of stuff


----------



## nileyg (Apr 28, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Apr 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > lol nice, reminds me of all the animated stick men avatars and signatures I made and had back in the day.
> ...


I need to see it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Go Go Go


----------



## Vater Unser (Apr 29, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Apr 28 2007 said:


> Reminds me of one I did in DeluxePaint in like 1992 or something..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're still keeping files from 1992?


----------



## iza (May 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Vater Unser @ Apr 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Apr 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Reminds me of one I did in DeluxePaint in like 1992 or something..
> ...


he was proud of it!!! i wish i woulda kept the photoshop and 3dsmax shit i used to tinker with... switched comps so many times i've lost it all


----------



## archagon (May 3, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Apr 28 2007 said:


> Reminds me of one I did in DeluxePaint in like 1992 or something..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's brilliant!
I love it!


----------



## mthrnite (May 3, 2007)

QUOTE(Vater Unser @ Apr 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mthrnite @ Apr 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Reminds me of one I did in DeluxePaint in like 1992 or something..
> ...


I'm still keeping computers from 1985! Yeah, I keep all my artwork, whether it qualifies as artwork or not. Still got all my notebooks from highschool, with the crudely drawn Van Halen logos on 'em. Hell, I keep everything. I'll dig up some stuff to show y'all at some point, just for laffs of course.

back on topic though:
HEY GOV!
What did you use to do yours anyway?


----------



## pewpz (May 6, 2007)

I pine for the day when people stop saying PWN and every iteration of it.


----------



## mthrnite (May 6, 2007)

He's not dead, he's pwning for the fjords!

..well, that was funny in an alternate universe, maybe.


----------



## nileyg (May 7, 2007)

Hm... what was that you said pewpz?
Did you say something 'bout gettin *PWNED*?


----------



## Punkrox (May 12, 2007)

lol, I think you need a better hobby!
(It's good)


----------

